# Windows 8 freezes when using TP-LINK TL-WN851ND Wireless-N PCI Adapter



## Euklid

I built a new computer yesterday and installed Windows 8 Home 64-bit. Everything was working fine, but I had issues with the WiFi adapter.

I had purchased a TP-Link Nano USB Wireless-N Adapter. The speeds were horrible and inconsistent. Never had such bad WiFi performance in years. So I returned it, and thought I would try an internal WiFi adapter.

This one was 3x more expensive than the Nano USB, so I hoped it would be better. I purchased the "TP-LINK TL-WN851ND, 300Mbps Wireless N PCI Adapter", plugged it in, and success (or so I thought) - I was getting my full WiFi speed. 

The happiness lasted about 5 minutes - until the computer froze the first time. At first I didn't know what was causing it to freeze, then I removed the WiFi adapter, and it was obvious - another TP-Link blunder. I tried a sort of combinations - including installing the adapter's driver in Windows 7 compatibility mode; changing BIOS settings for PCI cards; etc. Nothing helped. In the span of 2 hours, computer froze some 12 - 20 times. Sometimes immediately, even before Start screen loaded in Windows 8. Other times, 2-3 minutes after Windows loaded, and when I tried using the internet.

I don't see any Windows 8 drivers for either of the products I purchased from TP-Link. Any ideas if there is a fix for this issue, or do I flat-out have to return it and buy something else?

*Note:* Connected right now using USB Tethering on the Galaxy Nexus, which is connected to my home's router/wifi  Geesh, a phone is a better wireless adapter than anything TP-Link puts out.


----------



## Phantom 410

Same problem here. I am going to buy a different card.


----------



## Okedokey

I assume you have the latest driver.

Also, did you try moving the card into the furtherest PCI slot away from the cpu?

Also, make sure you have completely removed all traces of the old driver.


----------



## Phantom 410

The latest driver cannot be installed. I get the following error:

*"The installer cannot run on this platform. Please select package for your operating system. *


----------



## StrangleHold

The driver hasnt been updated since 8/2011


----------



## claptonman

Trying installing it in compatibility mode with Windows 7.


----------



## Okedokey

StrangleHold said:


> The driver hasnt been updated since 8/2011



Yes, but it is an update on the original (which may fix the issue).



claptonman said:


> Trying installing it in compatibility mode with Windows 7.



Yes.  http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/download/?model=TL-WN851ND&version=V1#tbl_a


----------



## linkin

I've had one of these adapters. They're junk, throw it away and get a better one (or a wired connection)


----------



## Okedokey

linkin said:


> I've had one of these adapters. They're junk, throw it away and get a better one (or a wired connection)



Worst advice ever to someone who just built a new computer and purchased a new adaptor.  At the very least a refund.


----------



## rhv20

*Solution?*

Had the same problem for Win 8-32 bit. Tried several things, informed TP-link, with the result that they removed the message that 'an update will be given later, please check the website later'. 
Anyhow, today installed another driver   - win8-10.0.0.221-whql  - replace driver by this one. so far ok. No freezing of the screen anymore (today then...).

--> sorry, same freezing after 2 hr... doesnt work either.


----------

